# Puppy problems



## Claire (May 21, 2012)

I know this is a fairly common topic on the forum but I've done a bit of a search and I have a few specific questions.
My poor Liesel has had an upset stomach for the past couple of weeks, (diarrhea that was basically just like water) that began just a few days after taking her home. She's on a food that was recommended by the breeder, so she was used to it, but for some reason it doesn't seem to agree with her anymore. 
For the past 3 days I've had her on plain chicken and rice, which definitely improved things a fair bit - but I'd really rather get her back on a dry food as I'd rather not be feeding her chicken and rice as a long term solution. 
I bought a small bag of James Wellbeloved which I started her on last night and today, mixing in some of her plain chicken with it - but almost immediately the diarrhea was back. On the JLB website it recommends using the food for 3 weeks to see if a change happens - but I'd really rather not put up with another 3 weeks of this, if possible - and she can't be getting any nutrition from it.
So my main question I suppose is, has anyone had a similar experience and has anyone been able to find a dry food (UK) that works?! I know feeding raw would most likely solve the problem straight away - but I'd rather not, for various reasons... for example, I've heard that if you're feeding raw, you should avoid letting the dog have any cooked meat or commercial treats or anything else, I just feel it's quite a restricted diet that might not suit us long-term. And she's absolutely crazy about cooked chicken, so it's a very high value and useful treat for us!


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Hi Claire,

This is such a common problems and just what I went through when Boris came home including the chicken/white fish and rice. Infact although the later improved things the rice used to pass through undigested as apparently rice is indigestible to dogs my vet says - so I wonder why there is so much of it in dog food. It may be that Liesel is grain intolerant like so many dogs. I quite understand that a raw diet is not practical for you. You might look out for a kibble that is grain free. ACANA is very good, but expensive. You could do a search for CSJ - they don't sell it in the shops as it is sold by private representatives and very reasonably priced - they will give you some samples to check she likes it. It is a good quality, grain free food and several people on the forum feed it.

Here is a link to their website and from here you can find a stockist if you wish to try it. I know several dogs that were very thin that have done very well on it.

http://www.csjk9.com/

Let us know how you get on.


----------



## Angie NG (Jun 6, 2012)

Hi Claire,

We had a problem with Bella in the beginning, she was fine on Arden Grange then she had an upset tummy so the vet advised us to put her on wet food which we did, it was for pups with sensitive tummy's. from then on she would not eat dry food at all, after going through quite a few brands we now give her James Wellbeloved with a little wet to. She loves it.
The only thing I can suggest is to go back to plain chicken and rice, I no it's a pain but her tummy needs to settle a bit. Then gradually introduce her to dry food once her pooh's have settled. If no improvement take her to the vets and get advice from them. If you are really concerned take her to the vet anyway for peace of mind. Hope Liesel feels better soon


----------



## dmak (Jul 25, 2012)

I'd look into trying grain free as others have stated. My guy has an iron stomach, but we noticed looser stools when we used cheaper grainfilled food. Now we stick to top shelf food and everything is perfect. We prefer Taste of the Wild (bison and venison, his favorite), its cheaper and made in smaller batches to ensure high quality. Its also available from amazon with free shipping, so someone else gets to lug around the 30 lb bag to my doorstep. Blue Wilderness (duck and chicken being his favorite) is another good one. We did notice with both of these foods that for the first week our guy was a bit more gassy than normal. Good luck with the food hunt

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Taste-Wild-...1E62/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1353100726&sr=8-1


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

Hi Claire, we had many problems with Elza. She had colitis 3 times with blooded diarrhoea. After the 3rd one I changed her dry food to JWB. She's now on fish&rice but had the duck&rice too. I will change her back to duck soon since the fish gives her bad gas. Also in the last 3 weeks she's getting 1 wet pouch a day since she has lost a bit of a weight. (She adores the wet pouches but they have rice in it)
They have the rice free version too, I suggest for you to try that. It could be rice intolerance but it's too early to say anything. You could try the turkey&veg dry, just buy the small bag so you don't waste too much money. 

Just a thought, are you giving her a lot of treats? That could also be a problem. Reduce them and chose only one kind. I use the JWB treats, the green bag (veg and meat). Like that you can firstly know what you're giving to her then if she's back to normal you could keep her on that and introduce other things later if you want to. 

Also could have diarrhoea because of illness, is she ok? Elza always picked/picks everything up from the ground and that's how she had the colitis... Plus I guess it paired up with a sensitive stomach. 
She's fine now (knock on wood) but still has loser stools when she has lots of exercise (see other post, exercise induced loose stools) but other times is just normal.


----------



## jujuli (Sep 20, 2012)

Poor Liesel. We recently had terrible diarrhoea problems with our puppy when we first got her. We did the chicken and rice thing until her stools were firmer then we gradually introduced her dry food in slowly. I use Burns for both of my dogs. They have a really good helpline which you can ring or use the chatline on their website. They helped advise me on how to bring her up to her ideal weight as she was an extremely skinny rescue pup too. She is absolutely fine now and she has had no more diarrhoea episodes. Best of luck.
Their website is www.burnspet.co.uk


----------



## Claire (May 21, 2012)

That's exactly the kind of advice I needed guys, thanks a lot, I'll look into all of those. There are just so many options it can get confusing!
I don't give her many treats, I gave her some commercial ones when I first got her but these days I tend to just use some of her dry food biscuits when teaching her tricks etc. Hopefully once I find a food that works, I'll be able to continue doing this - or use her old favourite, chicken!
I'm due to take her to the vets on Tuesday for her second and final vaccination but I'm considering getting her an appointment before then because I've been suspecting a UTI... on top of everything else! She's been peeing too frequently, I think - sometimes indoors, which she hadn't done for about a week, I thought she was totally housetrained. Also sometimes she'll try to pee again directly after she's just been, and nothing much will come out. Need to hopefully get this seen to before her vaccination, but I've been ill myself with some kind of virus so it's been difficult getting organised!


----------



## rimrock5151 (Nov 13, 2012)

My first Vizsla always had a lot (A LOT) of gas. Whew!! Through a process of changing brands we settled on Nutro but then found Taste of the Wild which really resolved the gas problem. As soon as I got my pup I switched from what the breeder was feeding him (Wal-Mart brand) to TOTW puppy and he loves it. In a pinch I used Blue Wilderness and it worked just fine.


----------



## oliveJosh12 (Sep 10, 2012)

Hi Claire!

Liesel is so gorgeous! Even though she has had a poorly tummy she looks really healthy and chubby! I love their chubby pink bellies!!

Olive is on Eukanuba (Medium) and Natures Diet (puppy). She gets the natures diet which is wet food but solid and then a sprinkle of the Eukanuba which is dry. She loves it!! Its gone within a few second and she always checks her bowl twice in case she missed any :

I have never had any problems with her belly - the only thing that doesn't agree with her is peanut butter. 

The natures diet is all natural ingredients and my mums Schnauzers and our friends Waimarama are fed it too and they all love it. 

Good luck -let us know what you pick and how she gets on


----------

